# Front Crash



## Mra Htun (May 28, 2021)

Hi , our country don't have any Tesla dealer or technicians and there are total of ony about 10 Teslas in whole country .Now I am about to repairing a 2015 Tesla S front end total crash , all airbags deploy , front end is totall gone , doors can't close properly anymore. The car is total waste ,except HV battery seems to be no damage , front and rear drive lines are OK , but owner wishes to restore to it's original and we are oblidged to do so, but we honestly have no knowledge about Tesla for repair so all advise is much appreciated in advance including who wish to supply parts and technical documents.
Mra


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I don't believe that a repair shop in the US would take on the repair you describe, and neither should you. Without the required tools, parts, specialized knowledge, and nearby Tesla support, you're chances of success are near zero. This car can actually kill someone who undertakes repairs without some specialized knowledge of the systems. I'm not sure why you would be "obliged" to attempt a repair of a totaled vehicle, but I'd advise you to run away!

Oh...welcome to the Forum!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

At the very least, you'll need to find a "donor" car that has an intact frontend that you can use to swap parts.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I would suggest contacting Electrified Garage in the U.S. - it's associated with a youtuber who started out restoring crashed and flooded Tesla Model S. They won't fix it for you, but they might know where you get get the resources to do it. But be aware that they may also tell you it's not repairable for any reasonable amount of money, and to buy a used replacement.

If they do tell you that (and it's likely they will, from what you said) it probably _will _be cheaper to source a used replacement and ship it to you than to bother fixing the crashed one. And since you're in a country that lacks Tesla service centers and parts, once you source a replacement car, you should strip out anything that's intact from the crashed Model S and keep it in storage so you can fix minor damage or failures in the newer car later on. Especially the battery and the MCU.


----------

